# Duyuru > Gündem >  Ulusalcılık 'Terör Suçu' Kapsamında!

## bozok

*'Ulusalcılık' terör dosyasına girdi* 



*"Ulusalcılık"la ilgili değerlendirme İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay'a verilen brifingde yer aldı.*

Ergenekon operasyonuyla birlikte sık kullanılmaya başlanan 'ulusalcılık' akımının, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nce brifingde ele alındığı ve Terörle Mücadele ve Harekat Dairesi'nin faaliyetleri altında değerlendirildiği öğrenildi.

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün (EGM), geçen yıl hazırladığı kurum brifinginde, son olarak Ergenekon operasyonuyla birlikte sık kullanılmaya başlanan "ulusalcılık" akımını, "aşırı sağ faaliyetler" kapsamında değerlendirdiği ortaya çıktı.

Değerlendirmede, "Ulusalcıların kullandığı aşırı yaklaşımların amacını aştığını ve propaganda amaçlı önemli bazı gelişmeleri tetiklediği" belirtildi. 

Milliyet Gazetesi'nden Tolga şardan'ın haberine göre EGM'nin geçen eylülde hazırladığı kurumsal brifingde ilk kez "ulusalcılık" akımı çerçevesindeki gelişmelere yer verdiği ortaya çıktı. 22 Temmuz seçimlerinden sonra İçişleri Bakanlığı'na atanan Beşir Atalay'ın, göreve başlamasının ardından kendisine sunulmak üzere bir dosya halinde hazırlanan kurumsal brifingde ulusalcılık, Terörle Mücadele ve Harekat Dairesi Başkanlığı'nın faaliyetleri altında değerlendirildi.

Türkiye'deki sol, sağ ve dini motifli radikal İslami terör örgütlerini ve bu örgütlerin tehdit-risk durumunu takip eden EGM Terörle Mücadele ve Harekat Dairesi Başkanlığı, ulusalcılık akımını "aşırı sağ faaliyetler" başlığı altında ele aldı. 

Brifingde, iki paragrafta yapılan değerlendirmede, "Ulusalcı kesimler, devlet egemenliğinin özellikle AB sürecindeki yasal değişiklikler ile zedelendiği ve ülkenin bağımsızlığını yitirdiği varsayımını temel almaktadır" denildi. 


*'Amacı aşan gelişme'*

Brifing metninde, "Bu söylem etrafında geçmişte sol, sağ ve dinsel arka plana sahip gruplar söylem, propaganda ve eylem birliğine dayanan bir manevra alanı oluşturmakta, bu kapsamda 50'den fazla dernek ve vakıf, 100'den fazla internet sitesi ve medya organı faaliyet göstermektedir" ifadesi yer aldı. 

İkinci paragrafta ise "Geniş kitleleri etkileme ve yönlendirme arayışındaki ulusalcı blok tarafından kullanılan söylem ve birtakım aşırı yaklaşımların, amacını aşan propaganda amaçlı bazı gelişmeleri tetiklediği görülmüştür" denildi.


*Dini grupların tasnifi*

Brifingde, Türkiye'deki dini grupların tasnifi ise "dini motifli terör örgütleri", "radikal dini gruplar" ve "tarikatlar, dini akımlar ve diğer dinsel faaliyetler" biçiminde yapıldı. Dini motifli terör örgütleri, Hizbullah, İBDA-C, İslami Hareket ürgütü, Hilafet Devleti olarak belirtilirken, radikal dini gruplar için, "Radikal söylemlere sahip olmakla birlikte günümüzde silahlı eylemleri bulunmayan Yeryüzü, Yıldız, Vahdet gibi 20 civarında grup faaliyet göstermektedir" denildi. 

Aynı bölümde, tarikatlar, dini akımlar ve diğer dinsel faaliyetler konusunda da, "Nakşibendilik, Kadirilik, Rufailik, Süleymancılık, Nurculuk, misyonerlik vb. şeklinde çok genel olarak ifade edilebilecek bir yapının ortaya çıktığı görülmektedir" denildi.

----------


## bozok

*Asıl tehdit, Hrant Dink cinayetini örtbas edenlerdir!* 


*Arslan Bulut*
*Yeniçağ Gzt.*
*30.03.2008*



Milliyet'ten Tolga şardan'ın haberine göre, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'nün, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay'a sunulmak üzere hazırladığı brifing metninde, "ulusalcılık" akımı, "aşırı sağ faaliyetler" kapsamında ve Terörle Mücadele ve Harekat Dairesi Başkanlığı'nın mücadele etmesi gereken bir tehdit unsuru olarak değerlendirildi! 

Metinde, iki paragrafta yapılan değerlendirmede, "Ulusalcı kesimler, devlet egemenliğinin özellikle AB sürecindeki yasal değişiklikler ile zedelendiği ve ülkenin bağımsızlığını yitirdiği varsayımını temel almaktadır" denildi. 

***

Hatırlarsanız, 1997 yılında Hürriyet'in yayınladığı bir Milli Güvenlik Siyaset Belgesi vardı. Belgeye göre, "Irkçılığa varan Türk Milliyetçiliği" tehdit kapsamındaydı! 

Biz o zaman, "Bu da Atatürk'ün siyaset belgesi" başlığı altında, Atatürk'ün Türk Milliyetçiliği ile ilgili sözlerini yayınlamıştık. 

MİT Müsteşarlığı ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı da yapmış olan Orgeneral Teoman Koman, emekli olduktan sonra, bir televizyon programında, bu değerlendirmenin hatalı olduğunu ve milliyetçiliğin tehdit kapsamından çıkarıldığını söylemişti. 

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün iç ve dış tehdit değerlendirmesi yapmak gibi bir yetkisi yoktur. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nda belirlenen güvenlik politikalarına göre hareket etmek durumundadır. 

Dolayısıyla, raporu hazırlayanlar, yetkilerini aşmıştır. 


Konunun esasına gelelim. 

Ulusalcılık, milliyetçilik demektir. Ulusalcılık, milliyetçilik anlayışlarının MHP'den farklı olduğunu belirtmek isteyen ve daha çok sol kökenli aydınların tercih ettiği bir kavramdır. Fakat özünde, brifing metninde belirtildiği gibi "devlet egemenliğinin özellikle AB sürecindeki yasal değişiklikler ile zedelendiği ve ülkenin bağımsızlığını yitirdiği" tespitini temel almaktadır. 

Peki MHP'yi destekleyen milyonlarca insan bu konuda ne düşünmektedir? Onlar da AB sürecinin bağımsızlığı ortadan kaldırdığını söylüyor. Demek ki, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nde söz konusu metni hazırlayanlar, aslında MHP tabanını da tehdit olarak görmektedir. 

Peki neden MHP'den bahsetmiyorlar? üünkü MHP, Anayasa'nın koruması altında bir kuruluştur. MHP yönetimi ise bağımsızlığı ortadan kaldıran uygulamaları, tek başına iktidar olunca değiştireceğini söyleyerek, kitleleri zaptetmektedir. Ulusalcıların ise kurumu, partisi yoktur, kontrolsüz bir kitledir. 

***

Ulusalcılık hassasiyeti bir dip dalgası olarak ortaya çıkarken, bazı istihbarat servisleri, bu hareketin içine girip yönlendirmeye çalışıyordu. Biz bu durumu gözlemle fark ettiğimiz için başta Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan, Genelkurmay Başkanı ve MİT Müsteşarı olmak üzere bu sütundan herkesi uyarmıştık. üünkü alenen darbe çağrısı yapan ve buna karşı çıkan herkese iftira atanlar vardı. 

Bizim bu tür grupları tehdit olarak görerek herkesi uyarmamızın sebebi, devlet güdümlü bir milliyetçiliğin hiçbir fayda getirmeyeceğine inanmamızdandı. Zaten devletin kendisi sağlıklı bir yapıda olsaydı, böyle arayışlara gerek kalmazdı. üstelik devlet adına çalışan bazıları, 12 Eylül öncesinde, bu tür grupları teröre bulaştırmıştı. 

***

Demek istediğim şudur: Ortada bir tehdit unsuru varsa, bu durum ulusalcılık akımının kendisinden değil, devletin içine yuvalanmış bazı grupların, ulusalcıların içine nüfuz etmek istemesinden kaynaklanmaktadır. Mesela, Hrant Dink cinayetinin örtbas edilmeye çalışılması, tehdidin nerede olduğunu çok açık bir şekilde ortaya çıkarmıştır. 

Hrant Dink, Türkiye'de 500 bin kripto Ermeni olduğunu söylüyor ve Sabiha Gökçen örneğinde olduğu gibi isim isim araştırma yaptığını ima ediyordu. 

Biliniz ki Hrant Dink cinayetini örtbas etmek isteyenler, Türkiye için en büyük tehdittir! Bunlar da ulusalcıların arasında olmasa gerek, değil mi?

Ulusalcılığı veya milliyetçiliği tasfiye girişimi, ABD eski Büyükelçisi Edelman tarafından başlatılmıştır ve "ulusalcılığı aşacağız" söylemiyle alenen Amerika'dan yönlendirilmektedir.

----------


## bozok

*'Milliyetçilik de tehdit' diyecekler*

*üNDER YILMAZ Ankara / Fotoğraf: yavuz özden*


*30.03.2008 / Milliyet Gazetesi*



Aygün, Milliyet gazetesinin dün manşetine taşıdığı, Emniyet'in brifing dosyasında ulusalcılığın "tehdit" olarak değerlendirildiği yolundaki haberi gösterdi.


Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı Sinan Aygün, milliyetçi kesimin buluştuğu toplantıda, "Bugün ulusalcılığı tehdit kapsamına alanlar, 3 ay veya 1 yıl sonra milliyetçiliği de aynı kapsama alacaklar" dedi. 301. maddenin kaldırılmasını savunanlara yönelik sert ifadeler kullanan Aygün, "Sen milliyetime hakaret edeceksin, tabii ben de seni dışarıda bekliyorum yani" dedi.

Aygün, dün Türk Ocakları'nın kuruluşunun 96. yılı nedeniyle dün gerçekleştirilen "Milliyetçilik Düşüncesi üzerine Yeni Arayışlar" konulu panelde konuştu. 

Türkiye'de yaşananları en iyi Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek'in özetlediğini belirten Aygün, "Bakan şimşek, 'bu kavga milliyetçiler ile küreselciler arasındaki kavga' dedi. 'Bizler küreselciyiz ve milliyetçilerle kavgalıyız' diyor. üyle görüyor" diye konuştu. 

Aygün, şöyle devam etti: "Milliyet gazetesinde 'ulusalcılık tehdit oldu' haberi var. Diyorlar ki, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'nde, ulusalcılık akımı aşırı sağ faaliyet kapsamında değerlendirildi. 

'Ulusalcı kesimler devletin egemenliğinin AB sürecindeki yasal değişikliklerle zedelendiği varsayımına dayanmaktadır' deniyor. Bu adamlar AB sürecinden rahatsız olunca terörist faaliyet yapanlar arasında alınmışlar. Belki 3 ay, 1 yıl sonra 'milliyetçilik tehdit oldu' diye manşetler atılacak, hazırlıklı olalım."

----------


## bozok

*Hain faşist* 


*31.03.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



NASIL desem, bakalım anlatabilecek miyim?!. Memlekette birine "Faşist" demenin suç olmadığını biliyorum da, birinin kalkıp "Ben faşistim arkadaş" demesinin suç olup olmadığı konusunda henüz bir kanaatim yok... üyle ya "Faşizmi övme"den falan küt diye içerde olabilirsiniz.

şunu da biliyorum...

Bir kısım cemaat, bendenizi "Faşist" diye tanımlıyor...
Eyvallah, hoşuma da gidiyor, nedenini de arz ediciim!..
Bu bir kısım cemaat, kendilerini de "Aydın ve demokrat" olarak tanımlıyor ki bu daha çok hoşuma gidiyor!.. ün yargılı, kafatasçı, etnik ve dinsel milliyetçilerin destekçisi, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti düşmanı olup Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'ni hortumlayan sermaye ağalarından maddi nasiplerini alma gibi özellikleri olan demokratlar...

Dediğim gibi "Bunların ağzındaki" faşist lafını memnuniyetle karşılıyoruz, çünkü onlara göre Mustafa Kemal Paşa ve arkadaşlarının kurduğu Cumhuriyet devletine sahiplenenler "Faşist"tir!..

Etnik ve dinsel kimliklerle rant arayışındaki şebekeler de bu tavrı benimsiyor...

Efsunladığı cemaatlerine ve kendisini "Mazlum" diye sunarak yaltaklandığı ABD-AB'deki patronlarına Türkleri "Faşist" diye tanıtıyorlar ve Türklerin böyle tanımlanması için telkinde bulunuyorlar.

Bunun hesabı basittir...

Hitler ve Mussolini ile insanlığın üzerinde kara lekesi, kabusu çökmüş olan faşizm tanımı ile Türk Milleti üzerinde bir yıldırma kampanyası amaçlanmaktadır. Türk insanının Faşizm damgası yememek için susturulması, öz benliğini içine hapsetmesi, zorlandığı teslimiyeti kabul etmesi istenmektedir. Bu sindirme kampanyasında ekonomik unsurlar etkili olmaktadır.

şöyle ki:

Toplumumuza egemen olan sermaye ağaları, uluslararası şirketlerin acenteleri durumundadır. Global sermayenin üniter yapılara savaş açtığı düzende, göz dikilen ülkelerdeki acenteleri o çok uluslu saldırganların truva atlarıdır. Türkiye’de durum George Soros'un İstanbul turları ile artık saklanmaya gerek görülmeyecek biçimde milletin önünde sergilenmişti. Burada görülen egemenlerin saadet zinciri, milli yapıdan yana tavır alanları dışlayarak varlığını sürdürebilmektedir.

Sözün özü arkadaş!..

Pastadan kırıntı bile almak istiyorsan şart belli...

Milli kimliğinden soyunacaksın...

Hitler Faşizmi nasıl Yahudileri "Sarı kollukla" işaretlemişse,Türkiye'de de günümüzde milli tavırdan soyutlanmayı kendisine yediremeyenler "Faşist" diye damgalanıp yok edilmeleri hedefleniyor.

Demek ki neymiş...

üok uluslu sermayenin AB'nin ABD'nin...
Sömürgecilerin istilalarına karşı çıkanlara Faşist deniyor!..
Vatan haini de denebilir mi?!.

Garipçe bir geçmişimiz vardır!..

Bir zamanlar "ABD'ye uşaklık etmeyin" diyenlere vatan haini diyorlardı, şimdi aynı lafı edenlere faşist diyorlar...

O zaman ABD'ye yaltaklananlar sağcı idi...

şimdi ABD'ye yaltaklananlar sol devşirme liberal...

Ama o zaman da zenginler sınıfıydı ABD’ye yaltaklananlar...

şimdi de zenginler sınıfı...

Sağcı zengin ağaların...

Solcu liberal zengin torunları...

şimdi ülkesinde Dışişleri 3'üncü adamı olan Edelman, ABD Büyükelçiliği sırasında İstanbul'da bir konferans vermişti... Boğaziçi üniversitesi'nde karşısına topladığı "Türk"lere şunları söylemişti:

"Amerikan şirketlerini boykot çağrılarına karşı, bunun yanlış olduğunu düşünenler de sesini yükseltmeli. Bizim ilişkimizi yanlış yönlendiren fikirlere ve Amerikan şirketlerini boykot çağrılarına karşı özellikle onlar çirkin başlarını kaldırdıkları zaman, bunun yanlış olduğunu düşünenler de sesini yükseltmeli. üünkü bunlar ilişkilere gerçekten çok büyük zarar veriyorlar."

Oradakiler Edelman'ı alkışladılar...
Onlar bu ülkenin
"Vatan haini" ve... "Faşist"i...
Olmanın şeref ve gururunu taşıyamayacak kadar küçük...
Bu "İstila"nın büyük adamlarıydılar!..

şu memleket üzerinde tepinen "Satılmışlar ordusu"na duyuralım... üyle kabul ediyorsanız...

Kafatasçı bir faşist olarak (!) durumun arz-ı budur.

----------


## bozok

*Milliyetçiliğe ve ulusalcılığa kim, neden saldırıyor?* 


Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 31/03/2008 



Son beş-altı yıllık dönemde, milliyetçiliğe ve ulusalcılığa saldırıyı, ABD eski büyükelçisi Edelman başlattı. Ardından "Ulusalcılığı aşacağız" komutu alan bir şebeke de iftira yağdırdı. Aslında TüSİAD, 2002 yılında liseler için hazırlattığı felsefe kitabında, küreselleşmeyi önünde durulması imkansız bir güç, ulus devleti ise küçültülmesi gereken bir canavar olarak sunuyordu. 

Kitabın 195'inci sayfasındaki "Ulusçuluğun tehlikeleri" başlığı altında Türkiye'nin kuruluş felsefesi tehlike olarak gösteriliyordu. 

* * * 

Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nı devralırken şöyle demişti: 

"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduğu günden bugüne kadar hiçbir zaman, bu kadar tehditle aynı anda karşı karşıya gelmemiştir."

Türkiye, böyle şartlar içindeyken, milliyetçiliğe veya ulusalcılığa saldırmak, tehdidin ta kendisiydi! Ve bu saldırıyı, zaman zaman bazı bakanlar üstlenecekti! 

Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik, 2005 yılında 14 Nisan günü, bir lisede düzenlenen konferansta yaptığı konuşmada, ulusalcılık rüzgarının zararlarından bahsetti. üelik, bir öğrencinin, yabancılara toprak satışı konusundaki endişeleri dile getirmesi üzerine, AB'ye girince zaten sınırların ortadan kalkacağını söyledi. 

* * * 


Aslında Türk solcularının milliyetçi olmasından korkuyorlardı! ABD korkuyordu, AB korkuyordu ve daha çok içerideki işbirlikçiler korkuyordu. 

Bizim çıkış noktamız, 1993 yılından beri yazdığımız gibi Prof. Dr. Osman Turan'ın "Bugün Türklerin kendi düzenlerini tatbikata geçiremeyişinin sebeplerinden biri de, milliyet, din, insanlık ideallerini tarihteki gibi birbirine kaynaştırmak, bağdaştırmak yerine, bu kavramları birbirine aykırı unsurlar imiş gibi ele almalarıdır" tespitiydi. 

1997 yılından itibaren Attila İlhan ile birlikte ayrılıkları ortadan kaldırmaya başladık. Gerisine karışmadık! Bu fikir bir dip dalgasına dönüşünce, küreselciler iftiralara başladı. 

İçeriden ve dışarıdan bu dalgayı manipüle etmek, ranta dönüştürmek, devlet veya ABD adına kontrol altına almak isteyenler oldu ama hareketin bir merkezi olmadığı için kimi kontrol edeceklerini şaşırdılar! Hiçbiri başaramadı! 

Edelman gibi tecrübeli bir istihbarat uzmanı bile Türkiye'nin "sivil direnç" ini çözemeyince ihaleyi kendisine bağlı bir yerli gruba verdi. Onlar da "Ulusalcılığı aşacağız" dediler. 

Washington'dan, Londra'dan, Kudüs'ten gelen esintilere kapılan ne kadar satılmış liberal varsa, ulusalcılığa saldırdı, hatta küfretti. 

Küreselciler, bilimsel yöntemlerle bölücülük yapıyor, matematik formüllerini kullanıyor ve toplumun "En Büyük Ortak Bölen" lerini "egemen medya" da öne çıkarıyor, biz ise toplumun "En Küçük Ortak Kat" larını hatırlatıyorduk. 

* * * 


Daha sonra meydana gelen ve Türkiye'ye büyük zarar veren terörist eylemleri, Tayyip Erdoğan, Mehmet Ali şahin ve Hüseyin üelik, ulusalcılara fatura etmeye başladı! 

Mehmet Ali şahin, "Kızılelmacı" ları suçlarken? "Bunlar samimiyetle vatanın satıldığını düşünüyor, o yüzden eyleme geçiyorlar" diyordu! 

Bir milli devletin hükümet üyeleri, kendi halkının uluslararası baskılara, ekonomik işgale karşı direnç gücünü kirletmeye, hatta yok etmeye çalışıyordu. 

İşte Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'ne sunulan ve milletin tek dayanağı olan milliyetçiliği/ulusalcılığı terörist bir faaliyet gibi gösteren rapor, böyle bir zihniyetin ürünüdür!

----------


## bozok

*CEVAP VER SAYIN BAKAN*

 

Bağımsızlık için Kurtuluş Savaşı verenler de terör suçu mu işledi?

*Skandal Meclis'e taşındı*
Emnİyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün, kurum brifiginde ulusalcılık için "tehdit" değerlendirilmesi yapması Meclis'e taşındı. DSP İstanbul Milletvekili Süleyman Yağız, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay'ın cevaplaması istemiyle bir soru önergesi verdi.

*Bu iddialar doğru mu?*
Bakan'a "Tehdit algılaması doğru mu" diye soran Yağız, "Ulusalcılık, ideolojik hareket değil, duygudur; ülke ve yurt sorunlarına sahip çıkma duyarlılığıdır; yurtseverliktir; ulusal bütünlükten yanadır ve hiçbir ideolojinin tekelinde değildir" dedi.

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, mlliyetçileri ayağa kaldıran "skandal" brifing konusunda sessizliğini korumayı sürdürüyor.

*AB faşizmi Meclis gündeminde*
Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün, kurum brifinginde ulusalcılık için "tehdit" değerlendirmesi yapmasını Meclis'e taşıyan DSP'li Yağız, İçişleri Bakanı'na "Bağımsızlık için Kurtuluş Savaşı verenler de terör suçu mu işledi?" diye sordu

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün, kurum brifinginde ulusalcılık için "tehdit" değerlendirmesi yapması Mecilis'e taşındı. DSP İstanbul Milletvekili Süleyman Yağız, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay'ın cevaplaması istemiyle bir soru önergesi verdi. Yağız, soru önergesinde şunları dile getirdi: 

*Irkçı vurgulama yoktur*
ülkemizdeki ulusalcılık, esin kaynağını, büyük önder Atatürk'ün temelini attığı milliyetçilik anlayışından almıştır. Bu anlayış, Atatürk'ün, "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran Türkiye halkına Türk milleti denir" ifadesinde kendini bulmuştur. Görüldüğü gibi, bu tanımda ırkçı bir vurgulama yoktur. Bu tanım, toplumumuzun bütün bireylerini bir ve eşit gören anlayışı içermektedir. Dolayısıyla ulusalcılık, aşırı hiçbir akımla, örneğin aşırı sağla ve hele hele faşizmle hiçbir zaman ilişkilendirilemez. Eğer ulusalcılık olmasaydı, herhalde bu ulus, Ulusal Kurtuluş Savaşı'nı bile veremezdi. Kaldı ki, Türkiye'nin bugün girmek çabasında olduğu AB'nin bütün ülkelerinde de kendi anlayışlarına göre ulusalcılık vardır.

*Bu iddialar doğru mu?*
Bu bağlamda sormak istiyorum: Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'nün ulusalcılığı aşırı sağ faaliyetler kapsamında ele aldığı, tehdit algılaması içinde gösterdiği yolundaki haberler doğru mudur? Doğruysa bunun getireceği olumsuz sonuçlar düşünülmüş müdür? ürneğin, bu algılama, ulusumuzu ulusal duyarlılıkları dile getirme konusunda endişeli olmaya yöneltmeyecek midir?

*Ulusalcılık suçsa biz de işleyeceğiz*
Türkiye Gençlik Birliği tüm şubelerine genelge göndererek mitinge katılım çağrısında bulundu. Birliğin Genel Başkanı Osman Yılmaz, mitingin bir anlamda 14 Nisan 2007 tarihinde Tandoğan'da başlatılan "Cumhuriyet Mitingleri" nin de bir devamı niteliğinde olduğunu belirten Yılmaz şöyle dedi: "Türkiye'nin gidişatına tepki gösteren ve ayaklanan büyük bir kitle vardı. Bugün ise ulusal düşüncenin terör kapsamında gösterilmeye çalışıldığı olağanüstü bir dönem yaşanıyor. Bu buluşma, Tekrar ulusal bütünlüğümüze ve dirliğimize sahip çıktığımızı göstermek amacıyla yapılıyor. Ulusalcı olmanın suç sayıldığı bir dönemde bunun önemli olduğunu düşünüyoruz."


Haber: Macit SOYDAN







*31/03/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Sıradaki tehdit!*


*Melih Aşık*
*Açık Pencere*
*[email protected]*
*02.04.2008*


Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İçişleri Bakanlığı'na sunduğu raporda "ulusalcılığı" aşırı sağ faaliyetler kapsamında değerlendirerek "tehdit" olarak nitelendirdi. Peki, ilerleyen dönemde ne gibi faaliyetler ve düşünceler tehdit kapsamına alınabilir? 

"Nitelikli gazeteci!" Fahrettin Fidan, bir düşünüşte aklına gelen ulusalcılık suçlarını sıralıyor.

"üzelleştirmeye karşı çıkmak... 

ülkenin kaynaklarının peşkeş çekilmesine itiraz etmek... 

AKP'yi, ABD'yi, AB'yi, IMF'yi, NATO'yu eleştirmek... 

BOP'un Türkiye'yi de bölüp - parçalamayı amaçladığını düşünmek... 

Uluslararası arenada Türkiye'nin çıkarlarını savunmak... 

Batı'nın Türkiye için her zaman halisane duygular, düşünceler taşımadığına söylemek... 

Olli Rehn, Lagendijk gibi AB komiserlerinin Türkiye'nin iç işleri hakkında yaptıkları, yapacakları konuşmaları eleştirmek... 

Hukukun üstünlüğünü savunmak, yargı kararlarının uygulanmasını istemek... 

PKK'ya terör örgütü demek, Apo'ya 'Sayın' dememek... 

İktidar mahdumlarının nasıl olup da bir anda köşeyi döndüklerini sorgulamak... 

Türbana karşı çıkmak, laikliği savunmak... 

Başbakan'ın açıkladığı kişi başına milli gelir ve büyüme rakamlarına inanmamak... 

Sokaktaki vatandaşın pahalılıktan yakınmasına inanmak..."

Bu suçları işlediğini gördüğünüz kişileri lütfen en yakın karakola, savcılığa ya da emniyet bağlantılı gazetelerden birine ihbar ediniz...

----------


## bozok

*Ulusalcılık Atatürk’ten miras*

 




*Milliyetçiliğimizden endişe duyulacak hiçbir şey yoktur.*

Milliyetçilik endişesinin Atatürk'ü anlamamak olduğunu vurgulayan Büyükanıt, "Bizim milliyetçiliğimiz, vatanseverliktir" demişti 




*Ulusalcılık Atatürk'ten miras kaldı*
İktidara karşı duranların tehdit olarak değerlendirildiğini söyleyen Armağan Kuloğlu, "Ulusalcılığın terör olarak tanımlanması talihsizliktir, maksadını aşmıştır" dedi 



Ulusalcılığın, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü tarafından terör kapsamında eğerlendirilmesi ile ilgili tepkiler devam ediyor. Emekli Tümgeneral Armağan Kuloğlu, AB'ye ve sözde "demokrasi, insan hakları, özgürlük" söylemlerine dayanan eylemlere karşı duranların tehdit olarak algılanmasının arkasında "Mevcut iktidara karşı duranlar tehdittir" anlamı çıkacağını söyledi. "Bu tehdide ulusalcılığın eklenmesi talihsizliktir ve maksat aşılmıştır" diyen Kuloğlu, MİT eski Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal'ın ulusalcılığı "PKK ve aşırı dinci faaliyetlerle" bir tutmasını da eleştirerek şöyle devam etti:


*Birliğimizi savunmak esas*
"Ulusalcılık ile Milliyetçilik eşdeğerdir. Bu değerlerin anlamı, ülke menfaatlerini, şahsi menfaatlerden daha üstün görmek, üniter devleti savunmaktır. Ulusalcılık, yeni bir kavram da değildir. Ankara'da Ulus semti, Atatürk döneminden beri bu kavramın kullanıldığının en güzel örneğidir. Tabii ki, ulusal çıkarlarımızı, birliğimizi savunanlar, AB'ye ve ABD'ye karşı çıkacaklardır. Bir operasyon kapsamında gözaltına alınanlara baktığımızda da normalde yan yana gelmeyecek isimlerin tutuklandığını görüyoruz. Ancak bu isimlerin ortak paydası, mevcut iktidara yönelik eleştirileridir." 

*ABD ve AB'nin eli var*
Hükümetin, meşruiyetini ülke dışında arama anlayışı nedeniyle kendisine karşı çıkanları ulusalcılar olarak nitelemesin ve bunu tehdit olarak görmesinin doğal olduğunun altını çizen Kuloğlu şunlara vurgu yaptı: "Olayın Milli Güvenlik ve Siyaset Belgesi (MGSB) boyutu var. Buna göre, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nda Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan da dahil olmak üzere tüm üyelerin onayıyla oluşturulan MGSB'de iki tür tehdit algılaması var. Bu tehditler, 'Bölücülük ve İrticadır" dedi. 



*Sıradaki tehdit Apo'ya 'Sayın' dememek*
Milliyet yazarı Melih Aşık, "Sıradaki tehdit" başlıklı yazısında, "Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İçişleri Bakanlığı'na sunduğu raporda "ulusalcılığı" aşırı sağ faaliyetler kapsamında değerlendirerek "tehdit" olarak nitelendirdi. "Peki, ilerleyen dönemde ne gibi faaliyetler ve düşünceler tehdit kapsamına alınabilir?” diyerek şunları kaydetti: "Nitelikli gazeteci!" Fahrettin Fidan, bir düşünüşte aklına gelen ulusalcılık suçlarını sıralıyor. "üzelleştirmeye karşı çıkmak... ülkenin kaynaklarının peşkeş çekilmesine itiraz etmek... AKP'yi, ABD'yi, AB'yi, IMF'yi, NATO’yu eleştirmek... Olli Rehn, Lagendijk gibi AB komiserlerinin Türkiye'nin içişleri hakkında yaptıkları, yapacakları konuşmaları eleştirmek... PKK'ya terör örgütü demek, Apo'ya 'Sayın' dememek... Türbana karşı çıkmak, laikliği savunmak... Başbakan'ın açıkladığı kişi başına milli gelir ve büyüme rakamlarına inanmamak..." Bu suçları işlediğini gördüğünüz kişileri lütfen en yakın karakola, savcılığa ya da emniyet bağlantılı gazetelerden birine ihbar ediniz..."


*Milliyetçilik endişesi Ulu ünder'i anlamamaktır*
Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, 12 Nisan 2007 tarihinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahı'nda düzenlediği basın bilgilendirme toplantısında, "ülkemizde halen gerçek anlamda bir ırkçı terör örgütü varken PKK... Türk toplumunun ulusal değerlerine sahip çıkacak şekilde gösterilen en ufak bir tepkisine bile 'Türkiye'de milliyetçilik yükseliyor' şeklinde yorumlar yapılmasının ulusal güvenliğimize çok zarar vermiştir" diye konuşmuştu.


*Bayrağımızı sevmek demek*
Büyükanıt, sözlerini şöyle sürdürmüştü: "Türkiye'de 'milliyetçilik yükseliyor' endişeleri Atatürk'ü tanımamanın, anlamamanın bir itirafıdır. Bizim milliyetçiliğimiz Atatürk milliyetçiliğidir. Bu da hiçbir zaman etnik temele dayalı bir milliyetçilik anlayışı olmamıştır. Bizim milliyetçiliğimiz kendi insanımızı, vatanımızı, bayrağımızı, devletimizi sevmek demektir. Yani bizim milliyetçiliğimiz, vatanseverliktir. Bunda endişe duyulacak hiçbir şey yoktur. Tam aksine bu milliyetçilik, gurur duyulacak, ifade edildikçe mutlu olunacak bir milliyetçiliktir... Türkiye'de bizim anladığımız milliyetçilik anlayışıyla Avrupa olaya farklı bakar. Bugün İngiltere'de milliyetçilik dediğiniz zaman, nasyonal ırkçılık algılanır, yabancı düşmanlığı olarak algılanabilir..."



*Haber : Ceyhun BOZKURT*






*03/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Milli'yim demek mi daha tehlikeli? PKK'yı övmek mi?* 


*Güler Kömürcü*
*AKşAM GAZETESİ*
*[email protected]* 
*04.04.2008*



Haftalardır sorup duruyorum; bugün 'milli'yim, vatanseverim demek mi daha tehlikeli yoksa PKK'yı övmek mi? 

Sokaklarımızda bölücü örgüt PKK taraftarları halkı isyana teşvik edici söylemlere böyle devam mı edecekler? Malum partinin vekilleri açık açık Güneydoğumuz'da 'serhildan' başkaldırı çağrısı yapıyor, kardeşi kardeşe düşürmeye çalışıyorlar. Artık terörist başına 'Sayın' diyenler kimsenin garibine gitmemeye mi başladı? Buna karşın 'Vatanımı böldürmem' diyen, milli, yasalarına bağlı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşları ne hallerde? 


Son olana bakın, cevabı alın; 

üoook medeni Avrupa Divanı, dün, PKK'yı terör örgütü listesinden çıkardığını açıkladı. Kanlı terör örgütü PKK artık aleni demokrasi aşığı !!! Avrupa'da Türkiye aleyhine, on binlerce şehidimizin kemiklerini sızlatıp, istediği her türlü bölücü propandayı sürdürüp ilaveten yasal olarak mal varlığı edinebilecek, özgürce organizasyonlar yapabilecek. 

DİKKAT: Demokrat Avrupa, PKK'nın terör örgütü olmadığını kabul etti o halde bundan böyle bizim PKK'ya karşı verdiğimiz terörle mücadele hangi kapsamda görülecek? Tuzak burada, ikinci aşamada neye hazırlanıyorlar ortada değil mi? Bu soruyu masaya yatırın efendim, aciiil. 

Bu arada tekrar dönüp içeriye bakalım, bizi içimizde birbirimize düşürme, kutup sayısını çoğaltma çabaları da geniş cephede son sürat devam ediyor. 

Ulusal... şey kem-küm ben ne dedim, taş yapılmayı hak ettim! Belki de medyadaki onlarca ön yargı infazlarından sonra, haftalar önce taş oluvermiştim Teşvikiye Camii'nin avlusunda... Ne siz, ne de... Kimse bunun farkında değil hala... Neyse unutalım şu 'ben' meselesini, ne mutlu 'çoban ruhlu' bu abdal Keziban'a... Size gelelim ey ağzı var dili yok kıymetlim okur. 

Birileri ulusalcılık diye hormonlu bir kavram yaratıp, sonra da o hormonlu kavramdan üretim gömleği zorla sizlere giydirmeye çalışıyorlar. 

Siz artık istediğiniz kadar bağırın; 'Biz vatan aşığız, biz çok renkliyiz, milliyiz, halkçıyız, biz Atatürk'ün emanetçileriyiz, biz devrimciyiz, biz sağcıyız, biz solcuyuz, biz demokrasiye, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ilkelerine, anayasasına bağlı dik duruşlu vatandaşız. Biz 'yüklemeli ulusalcı değiliiiiz, bizim algımızda ırkçı milliyetçilik de yok, bizim milliyetçiliğimiz tüm vatandaşların birlik beraberliğini savunan vatanseverliktir'diye iç çığlıklarla haykırın. 

Profesör Deniz ülke Arıboğan'ın da geçen hafta altını çizerek vurguladığı gibi, laik-antilaik çatışma tuzaklarına düşmeyelim, çünkü aslında bu, Kürt devletinin kuruluş aşamasıdır.

Ve... şimdi, derhal 'sesli bir çağrı' yapalım milletvekillerimize, herkes kendi bölgesinde oy verdiği vekiline 'e-posta' atsın, faks çeksin, ey AKP, MHP, CHP, DSP'li vekillerim TEK DURUş sergileyin. Avrupa'nın bu son PKK kararına itiraz edelim.

Bakan Cemil üiçek diyor ki, 'PKK terör örgütü değilse, o zaman Avrupa'ya, askerlerimizi şehit eden, bebekleri katleden bu PKK 'hayır kurumu mudur'? diye sormak lazım. Bizim askerlerimizi inler, cinler mi şehit ediyor, şehirlerde bombalarla sivilleri kim öldürüyor’? Haydi milletvekillerim hepiniz TEK VüCUT OLUP karşı atak başlatın, söylem yetmez. Yoksa bu gidişle AB, PKK'yı aklayıp, Türkiye'deki tüm vatanse-verleri terör örgütü listesine alacak.

Ey laylaylooom vatandaş sen de bir kişi dahi olsan imza kampanyaları yap, yasal haklarını kullan, çoook medeni Avrupa'nın aldığı bu kararın stratejik açılımı, Türkiye’nin, vatanının bekası adına ne anlama geliyor? 

Bu sorunun cevabını da artık tahmin et ey.... Ne okur?!

----------


## bozok

*Mustafa Kemal terörist miydi?* 


*09.04.2008* 
*üETİN YETKİN*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EMNİYET Genel Müdürlüğü'nün milliyetçiliği (ulusalcılığı) terör kapsamında gördüğünü açıklamış olması, olup bitenleri açıkça ortaya koyduğu için gerçekten çok iyi olmuştur. Böylece, Türkiye'nin nereye sürüklenmekte olduğu resmi bir biçimde belgelenmiş ve kimin ne olduğu anlaşılmış bulunuyor. *Bu resmi belgeyi düzenleyenlere Türk milleti teşekkür borçludur.*


Milliyetçiliği terör kapsamında görmek ne demektir?

Milliyetçiliğin terör kapsamında görülmesi birtakım gerçekleri kör gözlerin bile görecekleri şekilde tartışmasız bir biçimde açığa çıkarmış bulunmaktadır:

1-Demek ki, milliyetçiler terörle mücadele birimleri tarafından izlenmektedirler.

2-Basında yer alan haberlerden anlaşıldığına göre; söz konusu olan, milliyetçilerin silahlı, bombalı v.b. eylemlerde bulunmaları değil, fakat "ulusalcı/milliyetçi" olmaları "terör" kavramı kapsamında görülmektedir. Bu, vatandaşların düşüncelerinden dolayı polisçe takibe alınmaları, terörist gözüyle görülmeleri anlamına gelmektedir. Nitekim, solcu-sağcı, İslamcı-laik kişilerin ulusalcı çizgide birleşmelerinden söz edilmektedir; bunların küreselleşme ve Avrupa Birliği karşıtı "görüşleri" paylaşmaları terör kavramı içeriğine alınmıştır. Bu, "düşünce"nin "ifadesi"nin bile değil, fakat birinin salt milliyetçi olmasının bile onun "şüpheli" sayılması demektir.

3-Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, İçişleri Bakanlığı'na bağlıdır. İçişleri Bakanı ise, hükümetin önemli bir üyesidir. Bu nedenle, bu yeni terör "konsept"i hükümetin de benimsediği bir yaklaşım olmalıdır. En azından, Hükümet'ten "olmaz böyle şey" gibilerden bir tepki, bir açıklama gelmemiştir.

4-Terörün bir şeylere karşı olarak yapılması gerekir. Milliyetçilerin karşı oldukları olay ve gelişmeler ise; ilgili emniyet birimi tarafından da bir kısmı açıkça ifade edildiği gibi, küreselleşme, Avrupa Birliği'ne giriş düşü çerçevesinde verilen yaşamsal ödünler, vatanın bağımsızlığın her geçen gün giderek daha da kısıtlanması, kapitülasyonların hortlatılması, ülkenin kazanımlarının yabancılara peşkeş çekilmesi v.b.dir. şu halde, bunlara karşı olanlar teröristtir.

4-Türk milleti, çok partili düzene geçilmekle birlikte önce Cumhuriyet Halk Partili ve Demokrat Partili olarak bölünmüş, kasabalarda ve köylerde kahvehaneler bile ayrılmıştı. Arkasından, ilerici-gerici bölünmesi gelmiş buna laik-antilaik çatışması eklenmişti. Solcu-sağcı ve Alevi-Sünni kavgası ise ülkeyi ateşe boğmuştu. Milletin Türk-Kürt diye bölünmek istenmesinin ise nelere yol açtığına hep birlikte tanık olmaktayız. şimdilerde ise, "önce vatan", "önce bağımsızlık" diyenler bu ayrılıkları bir yana bırakarak düşünce planında bir araya gelmekte, Türkiye'nin yuvarlanmakta olduğu uçurumdan kurtarılabilmesi için ne yapılması gerektiği üzerinde kafa yormaktadırlar. İşte, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü bu birlik ve beraberliği milliyetçi terörün nedeni olarak gördüğünü açıklamış bulunmaktadır. Bundan şu sonuç kendiliğinden çıkar: Bu yeni terör konseptini ortaya atanlar için, bu ayrılıkların, bölünmelerin, karşıtlıkların sona ermesi, Türkiye için teröre varan bir tehlikedir.

5-301.maddenin kaldırılarak Türklüğe sövüp saymanın serbest bırakılmak istenmesi ve Türk tarihinin en önemli söylencesi olan Ergenekon'un adının bilinen biçimde kullanılmasının bu "konsept" nedeniyle olup olmadığını yetkililerin açıklamaları zorunluluğu doğmuştur. 

İlgililer, bilmiyorlarsa öğrenmelidirler.

İşİN gerçeği aranırsa, yayın dünyasında uzunca bir süredir milliyetçilik karşıtı yazılar çıkmakta ve kamuoyu milliyetçiliğin kötü bir şey olduğuna inandırılmak istenmekteydi. ürneğin, bir dönem Emin üölaşan'nın ilişkilerini tanıttığı Doğu Ergil, 25 Mayıs 1995 günlü Milliyet gazetesinde "üağdaş toplumda milliyetçilikten başka bir temel aramalı" derken, sonunda AKP'de yerini bulacak olan Reha üamuroğlu da yine aynı gazetede 17 Nisan 1995'te "Milliyetçilik Aleviliğe Aykırı" diye yazmıştı. Ancak, bu konuda en çarpıcı yazıyı Fethullah Gülen'in Zaman gazetesinde 22 Temmuz 2003'te Yunanlı Herkül Milas, "Milliyetçilik" başlığı altında yazmış ve ulusalcılığın bulaşıcı ve tehlikeli bir hastalıktan başka bir şey olmadığını öne sürmüş bulunuyor. Ve ne tuhaf bir rastlantıdır ki, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü söz konusu açıklamayı yaptığı günlerde ne olduğunu bilinen kimi köşe yazarları da Herkül Milas'ın görüşlerini dile getirmişlerdir.

Emniyet'teki görevlilere ve bu tür yazarlara bir şeyi iyice öğretmek gerekir. Gerçi 1789 Fransız Devrimi'ne kadar milliyetçiliğin bir ideolojisi yapılmamıştır ama "yurtseverlik" ve "yurttaşlık/vatandaşlık" nedir pekala biliniyordu ve bu temelde bir milliyetçilik her zaman olmuştur. 1789'dan sonra ideolojik olarak tanımlanan milliyetçiliği ise üç ayrı açıdan ele almak gerekir. İlk aşama, üretim güçlerini dolayısı ile ekonomiyi geliştirdiği için "burjuva devrimci milliyetçiliği"dir. Ulusal birliklerini tamamlayan burjuva devletleri, ikinci aşamada başka ülkeleri sömürgeleştirmek için "emperyalist milliyetçilik"e (kimi yerlerde ırkçılığa varan bir biçimde) geçmişlerdir. Buna karşı, sömürülen, Atatürk'ün deyişiyle "mazlum ülkeler", boyunduruk altından kurtulmak, varlıklarını sürdürebilmek için en önemli ideolojik silah olarak "antiemperyalist milliyetçilik" anlayışını geliştirmişlerdir. Bu anlayışın öncüsü de, Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'tür.

Türkiye topraklarına "vatan" diyen, vatanın tehlikede olduğunun bilincinde olan, dinine onuruna ancak bağımsız bir devlet çatısı altında sahip olabileceklerini bilen, başlarında yabancı bir efendi görmek istemeyenler aralarındaki her türlü görüş ayrılığını bir yana bırakarak "ulusalcılık/ milliyetçilik" bayrağı altında birleşmektedirler. Milliyetçilikleri, antiemperyalist bir milliyetçiliktir.

*Milliyetçiliği terör kapsamında görenler bunu bilmiyorlarsa, şimdi öğrenmişlerdir. Yine de hala milliyetçileri terörist gözüyle görmeyi sürdürenler olursa, o zaman insan ister istemez, Milli Mücadele sırasında Mustafa Kemal Paşa'yı, Kuva-yı Milliye'yi, 1.TBMM'sini ve onun ordularını "isyancı", "çeteci" ilan edenleri anımsamaktan kendini alamaz.*

----------


## bozok

*Milliyetçilik ırkçılık!* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/04/2008* 



Atatürkçülük, Atatürk’ün NUTUK’u, tavsiyeleri, herhalde Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın mezun olduğu İmam Hatip Okulu’nun müfredatında yok - “rahle-i tedrisinde” okutulmamıştır... Bu çoktan belli idi ama son günlerde, Barroso’unun ziyareti vesilesiyle AB konunda söyledikleri bunlardan hiç nasip alamamış olduğunu bir defa daha gösterdi. Zaten bu, Erdoğan’ın AKP den Başbakan olmadan önce söyledikleri, bantlarda sabit ve hiç yalanlayamadığı konuşmalardan - “maalumdan” maalum! 
şimdi ne kadar takıyye yaparsa yapsın Atatürk’e ne kadar “rüşvet-i kelamda” bulunursa bulunsun, her vesileyle “yeşil mintan” gibi yakasından yeninden seyirtiyor! ürnek çok. 

Eğer TC’nin bugünkü Başbakanı Atatürk’ten ve düşüncelerinden biraz olsun nasibini alsaydı, O’nun çok açık-seçik tavsiyesine, “hiçbir bağımsız milletin” kalkınmak için yabancıların plan ve projeleriyle, kalkınamayacağına inanır ve kendisini ve memleketi AB’ye Avrupalılara ABD’ye teslim etmezdi. Zaten söz- de aydınlar da Atatürk’ün bu tavsiyesini dinlemiyorlar; “şimdilik” açıkça - lafı dolandırmadan ifade edemeseler de 1919’daki selefleri gibi “Mustafa Kemal yanlış: Biz AB mandası veya uydusu olmadan kalkınamayız, adam olmayız” derlerdi. Diyorlar! Barroso’nun ziyaretindeki acı sahneler- AB Komisyonu’nun başkanı yani “memuru” Barroso cenapları, Devlet Başkanı gibi karşılandı ve* “milli egemenliliğin”* kürsüsünden konuşturuldu, milletimizin “vekillerine” ders verdi! 

Barroso açıkça “Adaysanız sizi yargılar” yani “ev ödevlerinizi yaptırırız” diyor ve Türkiye’nin adaletine, içişlerine karıştırılıyor! İlerde Erdoğan’dan ve AKP’den sadece bunlar ANB -ABD’ye bağımlıktan ve AKP’nin kapatılması davası dolayısıyla Cheney’e Barroso’ya şikayet etmelerinden dolayı sorgulanmaları gerekecek! 


Etnik milliyetçilik 

Bizleri, Erdoğan ve cemaatinden ayıran bir fay hattı var... TCK’nin 301. maddesinin değiştirmesi için verilen öneride daha fazla ortaya çıktı. Bu değişikliklerde, mesela “TC Cumhuriyeti” yerine “TC Devleti” - “Türklük” yerine “Türk Milleti” ibarelerinin konmasında , “incelikten” - “dostlar alış verişte görsünler-yapmış olalım” düşüncesinden de öte ve asıl, bir “hınzırlık” var gibi. İnsan düşünüyor, acaba “Cumhuriyet” rejimi, laikliği kapsadığı için-buna karşılık, “TC Devleti” daha dar bir kavram olduğu için mi değiştirilmek isteniyor? Ve *“dava açmak yetkisi, neden Cumhurbaşkanına verilmek isteniyor...”* Eğer Gül’ün kendisi hakkında suç duyurusu yapılırsa, Cumhurbaşkanı, hem savcı hem de sanık mı olacak! Bu, hukukçuların değerlendirmeleri gereken bir konu!

Fakat “Türklük yerine ” Türk Milleti “ denmek istenmesine gelince, bu kişilerin niyeti, Erdoğan’ın ve diğerlerinin bu konularda daha önce söyledikleri - Erdoğan’ın ” alt kimlik -üst kimlik “ - sözleri ve ” Türkiye Türklerindir “ demenin yanlış olduğunu söylemesi hatırlanınca, - ” Türk Milleti “ sözünü ve ” Türk Milliyetçiliğini “ nasıl anladıkları anlaşıyor! 

şeytan bu ” teferruatta. “

Erdoğan ve şürekası, bir takım sözde aydınlar ” Atatürk milliyetçiliğini “ ” etnik milliyetçilik “ addediyorlar. Yani , ” Türk ırkına “ dayanan milliyetçiliktir.

” Türk Milletinin “ nüvesi, kökeni ” Türk ırkıdır “... ” Türk milleti “ bu kökende bütünleşmiş, olmuştur... Yanlış olan, bu ” milliyetçiliği “, Kürt ” Etnik Milliyetçiliğiyle “ aynı kefeye koymak, kıyaslamaktır... ” Türk etnik Milliyetçiliği “, Kürtçülerin, Türkiye’yi bölmek için kullandıkları ” Kürt etnik milliyetçiğine “ karşı bizim savunmamız, silahımızdır. Yakın tarihte, Osmanlıyı bölen ” etnik milliyetçiliklere “ karşı ” ırkımızın “ yüceliğine dönerek ortaya çıkmıştır! ” Türklük “, alt kimlik değil ” asli “ kimliktir! ... ” Nefsi müdafaa “ Kurtuluş Savaşı bununla kazanıldı! .

Eğer ” Türk Irkını “ silerseniz, İstiklal Marşımızdan ” kahraman ırkım “ ... Harp okulu Marşı’ndan da ” Yıldırımlar yaratan bir ırkın ahfadıyız “ sözlerinin de çıkarılması gerekecek! Eğer bırakırsak bunun da eli kulağında!

” Türk milletini “habis ırkçılıktan”, Atatürk’ün dehası: kurtarmıştı! O, Türk ırkını hep yüceltti- kökenlerimizi araştırdı, ama “Ne mutlu Türküm diyene” dedi! Bu, inceliği ve Türkiye’yi - “İLERDE DAHİ” bölünmekten gene bu anlayışın kurtaracağını Sayın Erdoğan acaba anlar mı?

----------


## bozok

*"AB medeniyet getirecek!"* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/04/2008* 



Mücadele marjinallere karşı yapılırsa başarılı olur. O bakımdan davası olan kitleler önce marjinalleştirilerek küçültülür sonra mücadeleye geçilir. Sömürgeciler hedef seçerken marjinal vurguları ön plana almalarının nedeni de budur. 

Milliyetçilik ya da ulusalcılıkla mücadele etmeyi düşünenler de aynı şeyi yapmaktadırlar. Onlar da aynı yöntemi uygulamaktadırlar. Milliciliğin ya da ulusalcılığın her türlü kötülüğün kaynağı olarak gösterme gayreti nedensiz değildir. Bakan şimşek’in, Türkiye’deki mücadeleyi “Küreselleşmeyi anlayanlar ve buna hazırlananlar ile milliyetçiler arasında. Yani dar anlamda küreselciler ile milliyetçiler kavgası” olarak nitelendirmesi bu bakımdan oldukça anlamlıdır. İlginçtir, Sayın Bakan göreceli olarak “küreselleşmeyi anlayan” olarak en az kentleşen, demokratikleşen ya da sivilleşen kendi yabancılaşmış sınıfsal kesimini gösteriyor. Küreselleşmeye karşı olarak da millici ve milliyetçi ve milli devlet yanlısı taraftarlarını gösteriyor. Halbuki, milliciler ya da ulusalcılar dünyanın her yerinde milli çıkarların olduğu her yerde vardır ve orada olurlar. Milliyetçiler küreselleşmeye değil uşaklaşmaya, köleleşmeye, sömürgeleşmeye, mandalaştırılmaya ve ecnebilerin milli kaynaklara el koymasına karşıdırlar. Daha açıkçası onların itirazı Türkiye’nin tüketim manyağı yapılmasına, açık Pazar haline getirilmesine, edilgenleştirilmesinedir. *Millicilerin önceliği “kendi uluslarını ve onun çıkarlarını savunmak” tır.* Türkiye’deki mücadele bu bağlamda ulusalcı/milliyetçilerle küreselciler arasında değil, Türkiye’nin çıkarlarını savunanlarla uluslararası şirket ve kuruluşların çıkarlarını savunanlar arasındadır. 

Bakınız, Barnet ve Müler “Evrensel kar maksimizasyonu, ulussuz bir bilincin oluşmasını gerektirmekte ve evrensel şirketler bu tür bir bilinç geliştirmenin çeşitli yollarını keşfetmiş bulunmaktadır” demektedir. Türkiye’deki kavga işte bu ulussuz bilinç yaratmaya çalışanlarla, ulusal bilinç sahipleri arasındadır. üünkü sömürebilmek ancak sömürgeleşmeye karşı olanların etkisizleştirilmesiyle mümkündür. 

Bu gerçeğe Türkiye’nin Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü de hazırladığı bir raporda şöyle yer vermiştir. “Ulusalcı kesimler, devlet egemenliğinin özellikle AB sürecindeki yasal değişiklikler ile zedelendiği ve ülkenin bağımsızlığını yitirdiği varsayımını temel almaktadır”. Sözü edilen rapor bu nedenle “ulusalcılık” ın terör kapsamına alınmasına gerekçe yapan bir mantık kurgusu üzerine bina edilmiştir.

O zaman soralım; acaba bu varsayım yanlış mıdır? AB’nin baskısıyla Leyla Zana ve arkadaşları yasalar değiştirilerek hapisten çıkarılmadı mı? Terörle Mücadele Yasası AB’nin baskısıyla kaldırılmadı mı? 301. Madde AB’nin arzuları istikameti doğrultusunda değiştirilmiyor mu? Aynı şeyler maden, petrol, yabancıya toprak satışı, özelleştirme gibi konularda yaşanmadı mı? 

Egemen bir ülke kendi hukuk düzenini kendi çıkar ve ihtiyaçları gerektirdiğinde değiştiren ülkedir. AB ya da ABD şirketlerinin çıkarları için yasalarını ya da hukuk düzenini değiştirmek ancak müstemleke ülkelerde görülebilecek bir durumdur.

Diğer yandan AB, Türkiye, “Alevileri ve Kürtleri azınlık kabul etmelidir” diye baskı yapmıyor mu? “Ermeni Soykırımı yaptığınızı kabul edin” demiyor mu? “Fırat ve Dicle Nehrinin sularının uluslararası bir komisyona havale” edilmesini istemiyor mu? AB’nin hiçbir ülkesine üyelikleri aşamasında uygun görülmeyen aşağılama, öteleme, iteleme Türkiye’ye karşı yapılmıyor mu? 

Tek yanlı olarak gümrük birliği çerçevesinde Türkiye’yi bağlayıcı kararlar almıyor mu? 

Vicdan, muhakeme ve ahlak sahibi hangi insan bu gelişmelerden kaygı duymaz? 

Birileri de bir zamanlar İzmir’in Yunanlılar tarafından işgali üzerine “Niçin üzülüyorsunuz efendiler, memnun olmalısınız; Yunanlılar bizim menfaatimize çalışıyor; memleketi eşkıyalardan temizlemeye uğraşıyor. Batı medeniyetini getiriyor” demişti. O zamanlar Yunan’dan medeniyet umanlar, şimdilerde de aynı şeyi AB’den ve küresel imparatorluk sahiplerinden bekliyor! 

*Bekleyin, AB Medeniyet Getirecek!*

----------


## bozok

*Dinlerarası diyalog çetesinin iftiraları ve Attila İlhan korkusu!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/04/2008* 



31 Mart 2008 tarihinde yayınlanan “Milliyetçiliğe ve ulusalcılığa kim, neden saldırıyor?” başlıklı yazım, birilerini fena rahatsız etmişe benziyor! 20 gündür ciğerlerine oturmuş! 

üyle ki, 1997 yılında Attila İlhan ile tanıştıktan sonra aksiyona dönüştürdüğümüz fikir hareketini, “dip dalgası” nı ve beni 28 şubat ve darbecilerle, çetelerle irtibatlı imiş gibi göstermeye çalışan bir “yazar arkadaş” çıktı! 

Bu müfteri, bugüne kadar okurlarımdan ve kamuoyundan gizli-saklı hiçbir faaliyetin içinde bulunmadığımı, kendi büyüklerinden sorsun öğrensin! 

30 yıldır sadece gazetecilik yaptığımı, daha çok fikirlerle ilgilendiğimi hepsi iyi bilir! 

***

Sık sık vurguladığım gibi bütün yazılarımda, konuşmalarımda Prof. Dr. Osman Turan’ın “Bugün Türklerin kendi düzenlerini tatbikata geçiremeyişinin sebeplerinden biri de milliyet, din, insanlık ideallerini tarihteki gibi birbirine kaynaştırmak, bağdaştırmak yerine, bu kavramları birbirine aykırı unsurlar imiş gibi ele almalarıdır” tespitinden hareket ettim. 

İstedim ki 12 Eylül öncesinde Türk gençliğinin birbirine düşürülmesi gibi süreçler bir daha bu topraklarda sahneye konmasın! Gençler tuzağa düşürülmesin! 

İstedim ki Milliyetçi, İslamcı, Sosyalist veya Liberal Türk aydınları, enerjilerini birbirini tüketmek için harcamak yerine fikirlerinin bileşkesini çıkarsın ve milli hedeflere kenetlensin. 

Bu çerçevede, gücüm yettiğince fikir grupları arasında düşmanlıkları ortadan kaldırmak için çaba sarf etmeye karar verdim! 

***

Niyetimi herkesten önce Attila İlhan fark ettiği için bir iki yazısında övgüyle bahsetti. 1997 yılıydı. Aradım, tanıştık ve ne konuştuysak harfi harfine yayınladım. Kitap olarak da çıktı. Adı da Türkçü-Devrimci Diyaloğu’dur. 10 senedir piyasadadır. Attila İlhan ile daha sonraları da konuştuk, onları da aynen yayınladım. 

ülümünden bir yıl önce Attila İlhan, kendisinin başlattığı “Bir Millet Uyanıyor” dizisi için bir kitap yazmamı istedi. O sırada hazır olan “Küresel Haçlı Seferi” kitabımı verdim. 

Birinci kitap, makalelerimizden oluşan “Bir Millet Uyanıyor” adlı ortak eserdir. Daha sonra diziden kitapları çıkan yazarlar ise sırasıyla Attila İlhan yönetiminde Suat İlhan, Yıldırım Koç, Sadi Somuncuoğlu, Arslan Bulut, Erol Manisalı ve öğrencileri, Abdullah Ağar, Sinan Aygün, Yıldız Sertel, Ali Rıza Bayzan, ümit üzdağ, Nurullah Aydın, Mehmet Perinçek, Tevfik üavdar, Orhan üzkaya, Fuat Veziroğlu, Nihat Genç’tir. Necdet Sevinç’in Pontus kitabı, konu farklı olduğu için diziden ayrı çıkmıştır. 

şu üılgın Türkler ve Diriliş’in yazarı Turgut üzakman ile Altemur Kılıç da devamlı kitap yazıyorlar! Milleti emperyalizme karşı direnmeye çağırıyor; “öbür yanağını çevir” demiyorlar!

***

Yazımda, en doğal hakkımız olan bu fikri faaliyetlerden bahsetmemi, “itiraf” diye niteleyerek darbecilikle, çetecilikle karıştırıp yorumlayan müfteriye ve benzerlerine soruyorum; hak nedir, hukuk nedir, vicdan nedir, İslam ahlakı nedir bilir misiniz siz? 

Siz, hedefi “Müslümanları Hıristiyanlaştırmak” olarak Papa tarafından açıklanan “dinlerarası diyalog çetesi” ne robot gibi hizmet ederken çoğu birbirini tanımayan, bir araya dahi gelmemiş fakat milli endişeleri aynı olan 20 Türk aydınının Atilla İlhan’ın talebiyle 20 kitap yazması, halkı aydınlatması ve milli direnç psikolojisi geliştirmesinden niçin bu kadar rahatsız oldunuz? 

Elbette bu hareketi hiçbir güç çökertemez. üünkü bu fikir, milletin beyninde ve kalbinde yer etmiştir. üünkü bu hareket sizin kurduğunuz örümcek ağı gibi bir şebeke değil sadece fikirdir fikir! Fikri nasıl çökerteceksiniz? İftira ile mi? 

Bilimsel bir gerçektir ki, milli direnç bilincinin çökmesi, milletin çökmesi demektir. 

Siz bilerek ve isteyerek milleti çökertmek için mi çalışıyorsunuz yoksa? 
Sizi hak ve adalet yoluna; Kur’an’daki İslam’a davet ediyorum! Tövbe edin tövbe!

----------

